# Azza = epic fail



## azza1971 (Jul 3, 2014)

Ok cuntface so you can take the piss out of me, well i can take the piss out of me but can you post a picture of yourself ever anywhere near a GYM? No probably not, are there gyms on Oxford Street? And sucking cock and swallowing loads is not a workout. Post up a pic and take some shit for it, because you know your shit, and a big fat lazy chicken, you have thrown to much shit here and gotten a way with it, cause you sucked everyones cock and cradled there balls


----------



## cube789 (Jul 3, 2014)

you auzzos keep going on about Oxford Street, what the fuck actually happens there ?


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jul 3, 2014)

cube789 said:


> you auzzos keep going on about Oxford Street, what the fuck actually happens there ?



I picture that aussie bb pimp with all the tattoo being the overlord of Oxford street.


----------



## charley (Jul 3, 2014)

azza1971 said:


> And sucking cock and swallowing loads is not a workout.




.....does swallowing loads count as 'protein uptake' ???   [I try to tell my wife that][needless to say ,she doesn't believe me]


----------



## raysd21 (Jul 3, 2014)

Sucking cock, swallowing loads, cradling balls, all this homo talk and then I go to the gym and have to see hairy ass walkin around. I don't know how I even get lil Johnson up these days. Just go take a piss. Sounds like your prostate is actin up with all this pissing talk. Go take the piss out of yourself you will probably feel better bro.


----------



## theCaptn' (Jul 3, 2014)

cube789 said:


> you auzzos keep going on about Oxford Street, what the fuck actually happens there ?



I have no idea where the hell Oxford street is


----------



## charley (Jul 3, 2014)

theCaptn' said:


> I have no idea where the hell Oxford street is



...  maybe, just maybe, Dearest captn', if you'd google something besides 'trannie porn' , you'd know a little about Oxford st. Sydney [where's Azza when you need him??]







*Oxford Street* is a major thoroughfare in Sydney, Australia running from Whitlam Square on the south-east corner of Hyde Park in the central business district of Sydney to Bondi Junction in the Eastern Suburbs.[SUP][1][/SUP] Close to the CBD in particular, the street is lined with numerous shops, bars and nightclubs. In recent years, Oxford Street has garnered a reputation as Sydney's primary nightclub strip, and has subsequently seen a large increase in the number of crimes committed in the area.
 The western section, which runs through the suburb of Darlinghurst, is widely-recognised as Sydney's main gay district and Oxford Street is closed to traffic once a year in early March for the world famous Sydney Gay and Lesbian Mardi Gras. The section to the east of Taylor Square, running through the suburb of Paddington  forms an upmarket shopping strip, noted for fashion, gifts and  homewares, and represents the home of the new medical faculty of the University of Notre Dame Australia as well as the University of New South Wales' College of Fine Arts, Victoria Barracks, Paddington Bazaar and St Vincent's Hospital, Sydney amongst other locations


----------



## Watson (Jul 3, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5RT2VQROMU

gays and lesbians.....

its where azza and i first made out.....i didnt called him the next day and he just never got over it.....he just needs to understand it was just a car park blowjob and he gets no call unless he swallows....

jk azza ....


----------



## charley (Nov 21, 2015)

..  bump 

.. back when cube was still showing up ..


----------



## Watson (Nov 21, 2015)

cube and sil went back to join the rebellion?


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 22, 2015)

I remember when cube went troppo on Prince lmao that shit was epic. 

I fkg miss that guy


----------

